# Lost Pyranna 240 (RED) Denver on Kalamath St.



## Crazy Mo Fo J (Mar 15, 2004)

Realize the idiocity of my situation . I lost today a Pyranna 240 (3 yr old) RED kayak off the top of my truck this afternoon (that's right poor tie down job using ropes, Leave it alone) . I am willing to pay a $50 dollar reward if required in order to bring it home again for whatever repairs it may need. Apparently my missfortune took place between 6th Ave hwy exit and Alameda on Kalamath St. I will post flyers around the area on telephone pools and in the local watering holes near that area. Any other suggestions welcome. If Found Please contact me @ 303 902 6690.


----------

